# 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue !



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

My trunk has been stuck and I have not been able to open it with neither the trunk lid release switch ( driver's door )nor with Emergency lock cylinder or the trunk VW exterior emblem.
Nothing worked.
when I looked at the outside trunk edge I noticed something unusual: the left side was slighly inclined down than the right side.
The instrument cluster display panel reads that the trunk is open but in fact is not.
I have tried to gain access to the trunk through the rear seat center console.(Ski rack mesh) 
Hard enough to reach but somehow I manage to wiggle the emergency trunk latch up and down and still nothing.
The trunk was stuck.
Can anyone help me see the light ?
Is it possible that the hydraulic mechanism is out os sync? 
could they have broken the cylinder lock or destroyed the motor ?


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

If the instrument display says it is open, it probably is.
Try putting your fingers under the bottom of the trunk and exerting a steady upward pressure. It is hard to lift but will slowly go up if it is really unlatched as I would suspect. Once you get it all the way up you will have to re-synch it.


_Modified by murphybaileysam at 1:24 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

I couldn't disagree with you.
As a matter of fact I already did that with a screwdriver ( wrapped around a tiny cloth) on the right side.. It was solid as rock. It seems like the trunk wasn't giving in.
When you take a closer look it is easy to notice that the bottom left edge corner of the trunk is actually sitting on the bumper.
I wasn't able to insert the screwdriver on the left side, not even a dime.
I am wondering what's holding the trunk down.
I am curious and perplexed.
Thank you for taking the time write back.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Do you hear anything at all when you stand behind the car and press the trunk opening button on the key fob? Are there any other "odd" warning lights or electrical gremlins showing up anywhere else?
Were you carrying anything in the trunk that may have interferred with the opening mechanism? 
If anyone can figure this out other than a trip to your dealer, it will be one our Forum members. I just don't recall anything exactly like what you are describing here before. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (ndia6439)*

Try having someone push down on the side of the trunk that is slightly "up" and see if the trunk open light goes off. Is is possible you left something on top of the gasket before you closed the trunk and it's raised a little bit?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (ndia6439)*

Hello and welcome to the forum. We normally operate on a first-name basis here, feel free to use yours...








The best suggestion I can offer is that you do a diagnostic scan of the vehicle and see if there are any fault codes in controller 46, which is the central comfort controller. The trunk lid controller (J605 controller) is a slave of controller 46, it does not have its own direct address.
I don't recommend that you try any further physical interventions beyond what you have already attempted until you can find out what the faults listed in that controller are.
The trunk latching mechanism is electrical, however, when you insert the key blade in the slot in the VW logo and rotate the key, you mechanically unlatch the trunk. If you can't unlatch it mechanically, then it sounds to me like something might be jammed there.
You may wish to press down quite firmly on the middle of the trunk lid (at the rearmost edge) and then have a helper operate the door switch and see if you get any results from that. If you don't get any results from that, try pressing down firmly in the same place and having a helper press the trunk release button on the key fob, or press the middle of the VW logo on the trunk lid. If you try the latter approach (pressing the VW logo), hold the key fob about 1 foot behind the licence plate as you do this - the two antennas that detect the presence of the key are located behind the bumper cover, on either side of the licence plate.
But, like I said before, get a diagnostic scan done first.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (ndia6439)*

I wonder what would happen if you put your kid in the trunk through the ski sack hole and had them pull the inside trunk release lever. AKA the Jersey Handle.


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (jimay)*


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (ndia6439)*

Michael, Fred, Jimay, Murphy ......., Hi guys.
Good Morning.
I would start first by saying thank you very much for the input you have given me in a short notice.
Your feeback , opinion is indeed most valuable. Thank you a million.
Just like Michael suggested it I managed to get help from someone who sat on the trunk while I had the remote key in my hand next to the VW emblem. 
I also tried pressing the VW emblem and using the key in the emergency lock cylinder : The trunk sill remains stuck.
Furthermore when I ran the diagnostic scan while the engine was idling (It may be possible that battery is running low ) this is what I found. 








VAG-COM
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1 Data version: 20071016
http://www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name:
Workshop Code: 000 00000
Self-Diagnosis Log
Friday,07,December,2007,09:50:15:56378
VIN: WVWAF63D048009972 License Plate:
Mileage: 104360km-64846mi Repair Order:
Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 34
36 37 38 39 46 47 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77
VIN: WVWAF63D048009972 Mileage: 104360km/64846miles
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.LBL
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW:
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.LBL
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 C HW: GS1 9.0 4.1
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.LBL
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.LBL
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26
Component: Kessy 6400
Coding: 0137452
Shop #: WSC 01065
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: ELV XXXX
2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065
7 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01900 - Passengers Seat Fore / Aft Adjusting Motor (V31)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01975 - Passengers Seat Height Adjustment Motor (V191)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01902 - Lumbar Support Fore / Aft Adjustment Motor (V230)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01904 - Passengers Backrest Adjusting Motor (V46)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01903 - Seat Tilt Adjustment Motor (V231)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01901 - Lumbar Support Height Adjustment Motor (V229)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.LBL
Part No: 3D0 035 008 M
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0188
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
00384 - Optical Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 040 G
Component: Climatronic D1 1144
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.LBL
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01065
3 Faults Found:
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00576 - Terminal 15
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.LBL
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0G Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0934
Coding: 0012359
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.LBL
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0411
Coding: 0007221
Shop #: WSC 01065
12 Faults Found:
01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01305 - Databus for Infotainment
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901.LBL
Part No: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065
19 Faults Found:
01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00461 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Passenger (J521)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00478 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Rear (J524)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01308 - Control Module for Roof Electronics (J528)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J398)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01335 - Drivers Seat/Mirror Position Control Module (J543)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01305 - Databus for Infotainment
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117
No fault code found.
Address 29: Left Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 157
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 25807
1 Fault Found:
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1520
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065
7 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00997 - Motor for Driver's Seat Position; Fore/Aft (V48)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01174 - Driver Seat Height Adjustment Motor (V138)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01902 - Lumbar Support Fore / Aft Adjustment Motor (V230)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00998 - Motor for Driver's Seat Recline (V45)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01903 - Seat Tilt Adjustment Motor (V231)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
01901 - Lumbar Support Height Adjustment Motor (V229)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.LBL
Part No: 3D0 919 887 A
Component: NAVIGATION 0147
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 01065
2 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module
014 - Defective
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.LBL
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605
Coding: 0000047
Shop #: WSC 01065
3 Faults Found:
00220 - Connection to Sunroof
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00308 - Supply Voltage for Motors for Sunroof/sunroof Shade
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00216 - Signal EC-mirror Fade Out
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Address 39: Right Light Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 909 158
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.LBL
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1A HSG 0100
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 08316
Part No: 3D1 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 3D0 909 610 B
Component: 3I HDSG 2320
Part No: 7L0 907 719
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
7 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right)

FYI : I am also going through a full control module scan
I will report to you later.








Thank you.
Bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (ndia6439)*

Hi Bob:
A lot of the fault codes in your list are listed as 'intermittent' (present at one time in the past, but not present at the time the scan was done) and are likely a result of a low battery condition, thus they are unrelated to the trunk problem.
I suggest that you save the log, then auto-clear the fault codes. Once you have done that, drive the car for a few cycles, attempt to open the trunk using the usual methods (driver door button, push-button logo, key fob switch), then scan for fault codes again, paying special attention to controller 46. Let us know what the results are - posting them as you have is just fine.
Michael


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (ndia6439)*

Bob
I had a problem with the trunk lid when the left battery ran down.
You might want to try using VAG-COM to run output tests on controller 46 - this appeared to solve my problem, although I cannot be sure it was this that did the trick.
Adam


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (adamkodish)*

Hi, Adam.
I thought about what you just said for a while.
The dilemma is ....
I am not sure if the Napa battery maintainer would fit into the ski sack hole? 
It would a good idea to exclude the fact that the battery (rear left) is " low " if I could only hook it up and let it recharge.
It may not work but I will keep you posted.
Thank you 
Bob.


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (PanEuropean)*

Hi, Michael.
The diagnostic scan has been completed.
I drove around for a while (2 days ) and then rescan it again after clearing all diagnostic troubles codes.
This is only the controller 46 scan: 

VAG-COM
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
Version: Release 704.1
http://www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name:
Workshop Code: 000 00000
Diagnostic Trouble Code Report
Monday,10,December,2007,06:35:04:56378
VIN: License Plate:
Mileage: Repair Order:
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 959 933 F
Component and/or Version: 1A HSG 0100
Software Coding: 0000040
Work Shop Code: WSC 08316 Additional Info: 3D1959701E Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104 3D1959702E Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104 3D0959703E
Additional Info: 3D0909610B 3I HDSG 2320 7L0907719 Neigungssensor 0020
6 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right)
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01699 - Motor for Central Locking; Hatch/Trunk (V53)
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
00896 - Trunk Lock Unit (F256)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

PS: I have an dealer appointment scheduled for Tuesday Dec. 18th.
If everything else failed they may have to replace the entire lock cylinder or maybe the motor. I 'll keep you posted.
PS: I have tried to post pictures (about the trunk) unsuccessfully.

Thank you 
Bob


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (PanEuropean)*

Hi, Michael.
FYI: 
I have posted few pictures on the bentleypublishers.com website.
Here is the link: 
http://tech.bentleypublishers....art=0

Thank you
Bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (ndia6439)*

Bob:
I'll try to get to this later today, I am tight for time during the business day today. I'm on the west coast, so it might be late before I respond.
Michael


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (PanEuropean)*

Update trunk issue .
Diagnostic : The trunk lock was damaged and needed to be replaced.

Total cost : $ 676.00








Lessons learned : Don't ever let anyone open or close your trunk unless they know what they are doing.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (ndia6439)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndia6439* »_
Lessons learned : Don't ever let anyone open or close your trunk unless they know what they are doing.

What did "they" do wrong that caused the damage?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (Stinky999)*

Wonder if 'by-hand force-closing' a Tech-Package equipped trunk can damage the lock?
Sorry to hear of the big bill. That's 1/3 the cost of an extended warranty right there.


----------



## ndia6439 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 04 Phaeton Trunk Issue ! (Paldi)*

" hand force-closing " was indeed the root of the problem.
Stay away from local detailing places or full service car wash ( that occasionally vacuum the trunk ) 
if not at least you may have to tell them to "stay away from the trunk" 
Any of those places may have apply force when trying to close the trunk because they didn't know any better.
VW Phaeton is not an ordinary car which is great but we have to admit 
even the dealer service reps don't know any better.
I used to go to Jack Daniels VW Audi in Fairlawn NJ for service when I had an Audi 00 A8L Quattro 4.2L. 
Now I have to travel to VW Bayside NY to service the Phaeton.
I don't mind a bit







but I wished it had been closer.


----------



## divxup (Jul 2, 2018)

i think i have this problem. 

all symptoms you described are same 

https://youtu.be/qAv643ot2uI


----------

